# My drill/auger Xmas present



## kcfishin (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a dewalt 18v XRP hammerdrill (with the older XRP NiCd batteries), a 7" lazer, and clam plate. This set up is awesome and I have never needed more than two batteries with me if the ice isn't more than a foot thick.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

JoeLansing said:


> I'm OP:
> Ok, I just escalated to a 18V brushless Ridgid hammer drill, 2 X 2Ah batteries (included), 2 X 4Ah batteries (just bought).. A new Razor 5" auger, a 12" StrikeMaster extension, 4 sets of blades. Now I just need to adapt my old threaded Mora 6" to a drill adapter. Then I'm done right? I won't need to ever buy anything but bait right?
> - Joe
> 
> PS I have a belt sander with great belts. Bet I can sharpen an auger blade, if it's not too messed up.


If you are a tool guy this is what I would do. Return the Drill and the batteries. Buying the batteries outside of a kit are not covered by the LSA. Buy the 18-Volt Compact Hammer Drill/Driver and 3-Speed Impact Driver Combo Kit. The kit comes with 2 4.0ah batteries that will be covered under the LSA. By buying this kit you can also buy a free tool like a circular saw, router, radio, reciprocating saw to name a few.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I did ALOT of online searching as well as going to the Depot. Found better prices and more selections online. Bought my Milwaukee brushless drill with extra battery and charger at Home Depot's web site. All for under $200 if my grey matter serves me right. They had that drill in store but with only one battery. Only used it twice last winter. Clam plate and a new Mora 6". Easy cutting and quiet.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Bruce William said:


> You guys have dialed this thing in I am going to make the investment.


Step 1: Strikemaster Lazer 5" Wallmart online $ 85.00.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Bruce William said:


> Step 1: Strikemaster Lazer 5" Wallmart online $ 85.00.


when you get it make sure blades are made in Sweden not china had a problem a few years ago, don't know if its still a problem, but you could return blades and they would get you Sweden blades


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i thought i'd try that sort of a rig last year and was amaised how well it worked. i'm an old retired guy and don;t go ice fishing a lot, but this may change that now as i can actualy put a hole in the ice without wrestling that dang hand auger


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

For all those considering a drill auger set-up and the purchase of the various parts. Just my opinion. The lazer auger is way too agressive on a drill and binds in the hole much worse than my old style mora which shaves better. The Clam plate is also not needed at all and is just an added expense. You also have to remove the drill chuck to use it, kind of defeats the purpose of having a nice cordless drill to use around the house.


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

I have been using the Ridged hammer drill with the 4 amp hour batteries on my 5" laser for 2 years now and I absolutely love it. Drilled over 30 holes a few times and still have had battery power left. It's lightweight and even quieter than hand drilling. If I had the extra money I would probably by the Dewalt or Makita. But honestly the ridged has yet to give me any reason to change anything. I even had one of the batteries in my pocket when I took a little swim last year by ten mile. I put it on the heat vent on my dashboard for an hour and it worked fine.


----------



## Fur n Fins 1982 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have the 20 volt dewalt hammer drill 3.0ah batteries coupled with a 6" mora and a cheap adapter I bought online for like $15 works flawlessly drilled 40-50 holes on one battery today through 6" of ice only kicker is the batteries last way longer if ya keep me warm when I'm done punching a hole I pull the battery and put it in my pocket anymore the gas auger stays home unless the ice is 15"+ or I am on Saginaw bay after eyes


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

stevieblunder said:


> For all those considering a drill auger set-up and the purchase of the various parts. Just my opinion. The lazer auger is way too agressive on a drill and binds in the hole much worse than my old style mora which shaves better. The Clam plate is also not needed at all and is just an added expense. You also have to remove the drill chuck to use it, kind of defeats the purpose of having a nice cordless drill to use around the house.


The new model clam plate does not require removal of the chuck from the drill.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

Not removing the drill chuck is indeed a good thing, although I still consider the Clam plate a waste of money. Screwing the side handle into the side of your drill will give you all the leverage you need.


----------



## JoeLansing (Oct 30, 2005)

Bruce William said:


> Step 1: Strikemaster Lazer 5" Wallmart online $ 85.00.


Lansing Gander Mountain. I got the 5" Lazer and a set of spare blades for $104 out the door. I wanted a 6", but all they had was 5". I read a lot, and while I'd rather have a 6", especially for the rare time I use a tip-up, the 5" will be fine for me to try the whole drill/auger thing out. I can always pick up an Ice Master adapter for my old 6" threaded handle Mora if I want to go bigger. It has sharp blades and a spare set.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Some of you have seen this, others haven't so here it is again. Shrubby


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

JoeLansing said:


> Lansing Gander Mountain. I got the 5" Lazer and a set of spare blades for $104 out the door. I wanted a 6", but all they had was 5". I read a lot, and while I'd rather have a 6", especially for the rare time I use a tip-up, the 5" will be fine for me to try the whole drill/auger thing out. I can always pick up an Ice Master adapter for my old 6" threaded handle Mora if I want to go bigger. It has sharp blades and a spare set.


The new Lansing store is nice definitely an upgrade. I might do a return thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

stevieblunder said:


> Not removing the drill chuck is indeed a good thing, although I still consider the Clam plate a waste of money. Screwing the side handle into the side of your drill will give you all the leverage you need.


I think this might depend on how the handle attaches to the drill. Many don't screw, the handle clamps onto the drill. I wore the clamp out on my drill. My drill with the adapter tied me in a knot twice, the plate protects from that as well.

For $40 the plate is pretty nice, keeps the drill from getting wet too. It's by no means mandatory though.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

I think you did good. With much debate on how to spend my gift cards at Home Depot between the Rigid, Milwaukee, Dewalt, Ryobi combos with free tool with purchase. I opted to spend the extra $180 & buy the Milwaukee Fuel set that came with 2- 5ah batteries, quick charger, & case. It offered up to $200 off a purchase of another M18 tool. With that I saw the M18 Fuel 7-1/4" circular saw in a bonus pack that included a 9 ah battery and quick charger. I felt this was the best deal considering I had so much on my gift card. Had it not been for the gift cards I would've went with the Rigid brushless xc5 and been happy. Thats a nice set.

















BTW I currently use a 9 yo Ryobi that coupled with the 4.0ah Li has served me and my 6 in Mora well. However the 3 yo battery is not holding much of of a charge lately and they want close to $100 for a new one. Plus I have 2 decks to build this spring.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I heard that Milwaukee now owns Rigid. I just bought a new Rigid Gen 5 Brushless hammer drill/impact driver combo kit. It looks identical to the Milwaukee Fuel combo above, just orange and grey instead of red and black. Can't wait to try it out!


----------

